# Fuel vs fire problem



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ok conversion to 12v successful with strong spark. Put on new carburetor, with choke open and gas open I sprayed starter fluid in carb. On 2nd try got a boom from exhaust. Hooked up new gas line to new tank, fuel valve is open but nothing. Engine turns over but no catch and did try more starter fluid with no results. 
What am I missing?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmmm.... Why did you use starting fluid?!?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

using starting fluid you'll be goin g down a bad road, the road to bent con rods or worse.


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

Could not get it to start and still can't


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Air…fuel…spark. If all are present(?) Timing.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Retarded spark??


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey there K Man!

HMmm - I believe the clue may well be in your first post -* "Put on new carburetor ..."*. Chinesium carbs are notorious for being "Not-so-Good" and I suspect that it well might well be your problem. If you have fuel (at the fuel intake to the carb), OK compression (in all 4 cylinders) and a good, 1/4" spark to all cylinders you should already be running at this point --- unless the Carb is "Bad Out of the Box".

So, for starters: Turn off the fuel at the sediment bowl and then pull the end of the fuel line going into the carb. Turn the fuel back on at the bowl and observe the fuel flow volume coming out of the fuel line. If you have good fuel flow, and spark, then it seems it's time to see about cylinder compression. If the engine survived the Starter Fluid Maneuver ((in Alaska we call ether "Head Lifter" for a very good reason)) then you pretty much have narrowed things down to that new carb. Chinesium carbs look good - and I fully recommend them as a later shop light project but certainly not as a part of 'The Old Girl' tractor. If you, in a moment of brilliance, DID save the Old Carb I would recommend doing what I did and *very carefully *clean it and rebuild it with a good *full* rebuild kit. 

Once the 'Old Girl' is running well I would imagine a shiny new Aluminum shop light might well be in order.

- Joe -


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Hey there K Man!
> 
> HMmm - I believe the clue may well be in your first post -* "Put on new carburetor ..."*. Chinesium carbs are notorious for being "Not-so-Good" and I suspect that it well might well be your problem. If you have fuel (at the fuel intake to the carb), OK compression (in all 4 cylinders) and a good, 1/4" spark to all cylinders you should already be running at this point --- unless the Carb is "Bad Out of the Box".
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, found one problem and that was compression. Just about got that licked, tractor had set for 6 years and values were sticking open, thus compression at 0. Got them unstuck ad going to retry once I look over this new carb.


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

BigT said:


> Retarded spark??


No I checked and it good, but thanks for idea.


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

BinVa said:


> Air…fuel…spark. If all are present(?) Timing.


Found out had a compression problem, have I hope got it fixed. But have been wondering about timing, it has a side distributor, which I replaced the points & condenser in. As for timing I have no idea on how to check, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## Harleyron74 (May 31, 2020)

I know that this is an old post but it may help someone in the future. 
There are many videos on YouTube that will guide you to solutions to different problems. One site is Steiner Tractors. They have many videos on basic tractor maintenance and repair.
If your have spark issues check with Pertronix. They sell electronic ignition conversion kits. They don't have them for every tractor or engine out there but if they have one for your particular model you will never have to worry about bad points and condensers again.


----------

